# Hilltop Exeter



## Spreebok (28 February 2015)

Anyone kept their horses there on livery? Thoughts, opinions etc?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 February 2015)

Think this has been in existence a long long while as a RS......... sorry can't help re. livery though. 

Have never been there. I remember talking to a woman who I understand used to run it a good few years ago.

Sorry can't help anymore.


----------



## Spreebok (28 February 2015)

Hi Jods, ta for the reply! Yeah, they do livery, went up today and seems just what I need, so moving there tomorrow, time will tell if it's any good I guess


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 February 2015)

I've not heard anything about the place TBH........... usually if a place is truly awful then word gets out.

Good luck anyway. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Spreebok (28 February 2015)

Yeah, that's usually my theory anyway, if I mention it at local tack shops and get horrified looks, that's usually a good indicator lmao


----------



## Dusty85 (1 March 2015)

I used to ride at Hilltop as a child, ( 20+Yrs ago!) Janet port bury used to own it then. 

Is it not a RS anymore then?


----------



## Spreebok (2 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I used to ride at Hilltop as a child, ( 20+Yrs ago!) Janet port bury used to own it then. 

Is it not a RS anymore then?
		
Click to expand...

Janet's still there and still giving lessons! It's still a riding school, she just has a few livery spaces now and doesn't do pony club anymore.

I'm very happy so far, pony all moved in and everyone I've met so far has been friendly


----------



## Dusty85 (2 March 2015)

Gosh I wonder how old she is now?! 

She is so old school but such a fantastic teacher. terrible eyesight, but yet wouldn't miss a beat when watching you ride. 

I remember loading up into her big HGV lorry with about 7 horses/ponies and going off to local shows every sunday in the summer!


----------



## Spreebok (2 March 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Gosh I wonder how old she is now?! 

She is so old school but such a fantastic teacher. terrible eyesight, but yet wouldn't miss a beat when watching you ride. 

I remember loading up into her big HGV lorry with about 7 horses/ponies and going off to local shows every sunday in the summer!
		
Click to expand...

Not a clue, but she's about 4ft tall now lmao! Seems lovely though, from what I've heard she must have mellowed over time lol


----------

